# Actuary position while applying for PR



## lemon (May 10, 2011)

[removedxx]


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Some companies will accept you even if you only hold temporary spouse visa. Most of them will however be very careful and in many cases you will not succeed.


----------

